# Ascension



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

This is the Recrutiment Thread for Ascension. Ascension is a thread about Cultists living in a city. They are all Cultists on there own, no CSM or Daemons. You must take the city, and go further up the ranks. You all meet due to one secret man talking to you all, offering you control of this city. He calls himself only, Ascension.

I will play as diffrent NPC's to keep the story going.

Posts should have

Name

Age

Appearance

History/Background

Other Info

Current Job

I take 5 at the start, then I will PM you and add more in. The overall members should be around 20, but I will take as many as possible. Thanks.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

i'll wait for a bit and join in a little later


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

You can post up now, and i'll PM you when you enter.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Name: Nikollas Jeaborm (Commonly know as Nik)

Age: 20

Appearance: Nik is about 6" 5', slender, but at the same time well built. Always seen in a a full body trench coat and sunglasses. The only real defining feature of Nik is that he has a small moon cresant shaped scar on his cheek.

History/Background: Nik was born to the planetary governor, but because his mother had an affair with one of his officials. The governor declared that his mother, him and the official should be throw out of the highest window of the place and the Emperor would save them if they were worthy. The official and his mother were killed on impact. However, through a mix of sacrifice from his mother holding him above her (so he landed on her ruined corpse rather than concrete) and the will of the Gods, he survived. Life continued pretty much as normal for an orphan of the Imperium, hard. The other event worth noting is the moment when Nik got his scar. It was a fight with another shadowy figure of the city. During the fight, the man pulled a blade carved with runes of Tzeentch. As he slashed him across the face, one of the runes seemed to burn into his skin. After that point Nik manifested minor psychic powers, the most powerful being the ability to throw balls of fire. After killing the man with these powers, Nik stole his knife, more as a trophy than as a weapon. Since this moment, Tzeentch has guided his path. 

Other Info: Minor psyker, Rune blade.

Current Job: Assassin. Whilst not as skilled as the Imerium's assassins and the Death Cult assassins, Nik still is a master of stealth and murder. He longs for the day when he can exact cruel revenge on his "father"

Sorry if that's no good, I've never done one of these before.


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

It's good, welcome to Ascension Dues Mortis.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

ok i'll join in now

Name: Draval Nevard

Age: 32

Appearance: Draval is rather short about 5"6 and he is in perfect health.

History/Background: Draval was born on the streets and he has known nothing other then stealing and smuggling. Draval got lost in the hive when he was 8 and his mother never found him. He was taken in by a crime lord called "Franstin" who tought Draval how to steal. Franstin was like a father to Draval and when he was taken in by the police when Draval was 18 Draval tried to free him but his attampt failed and he got locked in the jail for 10 years. Draval had spent his last 2 years out of prison ploting how to get Franstin out. His plan might work now that he met "Acension"

Other Info: Draval carries a complete loadout of weapons such as: Laspistol, Autogun, 5 frag grenades, 2 krak grenades, and a machete like blade.

Current Job: Smuggler


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

Like 2 join

Name: Cupido Nefarek
Age: 26
Appearance: 6"2, muscular build, red hair and brown eyes. Very large hands
Bio: Born into a rather poor family without a father, Cupido spent lots of time a the local church. However, he was called into a private meeting with the high priest there. The priest told him of the powers of Nurgle and asked him to convert to Nurgles service. Cupido was horrified and killed the high priest. Ashamed with himself, he joined the priest hood, but lately he has been having doubts about the Imperium. He begins hating the Imperium because they let the high priest go around worshipping Chaos right under their noses. If they don't care about the priest's alligience, they don't care about their citizens. When a man named Ascension comes to him and promises control of the city, he instantly agrees. This city will suffer...
Other info: Cupido has an ability to affect the emotions of others in his imediate vicinity and this has mainly led to his success as a priest. He carries a laspistol and a staff that ampilifies the range of his ability to about 500 meters.
Current job: (ironically)High Priest


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

is this ok?


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah just need a few more.


----------

